# First kill…Ever



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

This is my first season hunting ever and I finally got my first kill. Today I went out to the national forest near White Cloud looking for grouse. I missed the only two I saw and as I was heading back to the car, a rabbit surprised me and I connected. I made a quick snap shot, instead of taking a split second to aim properly, and busted up the front legs bad. I couldn’t save anything but got the back legs and some good practice missing shots and butchering.











-VHR


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Cook it low and slow to tenderize it, a pressure cooker will be best but not a necessity. Those birds will be there next time most likely...

Welcome to hunting!!!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Congrats FYI the choice meat is the backstraps loin. Take a knife and filet along the backbone and just about the same distance along the upper part of the ribs. Not only choice meat but adds a lot to the pot. Hope you enjoy the meal there are several ways to prepare it. I also recommend after washing/rinsing in cold water, I put the meat submerged in water in a bowl/container add salt and put in the fridge overnight. This pulls the blood out just make sure to re-rinse to remove salt and hair you might have missed on the first rinse. I hope this is the first of many more. Again congrats and not just for being successful, meat on the table but the recreation and enjoyment outdoors.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice goin!! Good eating for sure!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

As mentioned a rabbit has a backstrap just like a deer, and it's considered a delicacy in my house! Nice work, I'm guessing your future will be filled with many more kills and memories.


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats, nice job.
Thank you for sharing your story and posting pics!


----------

